# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 Error Message on Send Recieve



## VanBuster (Dec 12, 2010)

When I try to send or receive emails in Outlook 2007 I get the following Error Message after Outlook has been run for a while.

Task '[email protected] - Receiving' reported error (0x800300FD) : 'Unknown Error 0x800300FD'


If I close & reopen Outlook any messages in the outbox will send & message will recieve. After leaving Outlook running for 20+ minutes the program will stop sending & receiving.

Any suggestions would be Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 Error Message on Send Recieve*



VanBuster said:


> When I try to send or receive emails in Outlook 2007 I get the following Error Message after Outlook has been run for a while.
> 
> Task '[email protected] - Receiving' reported error (0x800300FD) : 'Unknown Error 0x800300FD'
> 
> ...


I'm pretty clueless on outlook to be honest, but I found something online which may be of use to you.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936986

This MS knowledge base article is for MS outlook 2003, but exactly the same issues can occur on 2007 and people have used the same fixes.

The article talks about how a full temp folder can be a cause of the issue and shows you how to clean it, failing that, it requires you to create a new outlook profile. (Failing that it wants you to create a new windows user account I think)

If you have to create a new outlook profile, you might want to move all your old messages (inbox), contacts and so on to the new profile. It depends on the email account you are using and whether it stores your emails and contacts locally on the hard drive of your computer. 

If you so might find this useful

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287070


You dont need to read the lot, just look for the section named ''How to import .pst file data into Outlook''


(The process might be different if the outlook email client connects to an exchange server to get its emails)


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 Error Message on Send Recieve*

Moderators: The User has PM'd me, the issue has been solved by the above. I have Pm's user back asking him to officially confirm in this thread, but this issue is solved.


----------

